# Autotrail 700 broken door handle



## drfcchris (Nov 4, 2008)

went out at the weekend in the van and the inside door handle broke inside the casing. looking at the forum index this seems to be a fault with
the 57, 58. 59 reg models.

our motorhome is on a 59 plate and is about 8 weeks out of warranty.

has any one else had similar problems recently, and has Autotrail replaced
the faulty part as a 'recall fault' ?

Rgds, chris


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Just because your MH is out of warrenty, does not mean to say you can not get it fixed.

Take it back to the dealer, take documentory evidence of a design fault, i.e. all the postings that people have put on here, talk nicely to the service personel bet you get it sorted.

Steve


----------



## drfcchris (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Steve, i have no confidence with the dealer, will email Autotrail direct as they must be well awere of the problem

chris


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

All I can offer is that my mate has a 2008 700 and yes, his door also failed.. was still under guarantee at the time so he got it fixed at the dealers.
Been mentioned many times....


Know what you mean ref dealers... My 2012 Apache 700 has issues.
Still NEVER had a reply from my dealer since I notified thm on 17th Dec 2012.. I emailed Autotrail direct and they are sorting the:
Leaking heki
Damaged seating from water coming in heki
Damp in side wall
Melted light above oven
wood veneer coming off side wall and above oven

and still have to let them know about.
Trim on cupboard above oven falling off
Trim on shelf in cupboard next to wardrobe coming off...

BUT.. I still love my 700... lol

ps.. The Dealer is Leisure kingdom in Derby, waste of time if you want their service dept to answer you....


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*Door handle*

If it is the same as the on fitted to 2008 swifts black plastic chrome lever one longer than other ie one to open door other one is the lock. I have a brand new one if I can find it, cost me £25, if that helps, if you can post a photo?


----------



## drfcchris (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks weldted, will take a photo tomorrow

Chris


----------



## drfcchris (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi weldted, according to Autotrail because our motorhome is a 2010 model the design of the door has changed, possibly to rectify the fault they were having ---

It's a no brainer to see the new design handle hasn't worked !! 
( in my own opinion)

Its £96 for the part from Autotrail as they said the warranty had ended in november.

another fault on my Autotrail

thanks weldted for your help,

Chris


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

tonka said:


> All I can offer is that my mate has a 2008 700 and yes, his door also failed.. was still under guarantee at the time so he got it fixed at the dealers.
> Been mentioned many times....
> 
> Know what you mean ref dealers... My 2012 Apache 700 has issues.
> ...


We brought our Autotrail from the same dealer, less than useless,I think you are being very polite about this dealer.


----------



## tecchie (Jun 21, 2012)

*Door handle*

The door handle was changed in 2009 by the French manufacturer, as the early 2008 version had its issues, so vehicles after 2009 have an upgraded handle. Not Autotrails fault if its broken or outside warranty. I fail to see why everyone blames the vehicle manufacturer and not the part manufacturer. I know if my tv broke 8 weeks out of warranty exactly where my supplier and manufacturer would tell me to go!!


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Oscarmax said:


> We brought our Autotrail from the same dealer, less than useless,I think you are being very polite about this dealer.


Only because I had a stonking discount that I am taking it all lightly.
The factory are sorting things direct and I have made them aware of the poor backup up from their so called dealer....

Sorry, dont want to take the thread off topic...


----------



## drfcchris (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi tecchie, read my last post properly who's blaming Autotrail.

your not an employee of Autotrail by any chance ?

Chris


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*Door handle*

I'd had a new door in 2009 and 2010 as they had both delaminated same design of door handle. Handle original broke because the pin that the lever pivots on worked loose moved so one cent came out of the bracket causing it to break, superglued it all back together whilst waiting for new handle from hartall doors, new had to fit the new one.


----------

